# Fire 8" HD, 8th generation?



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

My Fire 8" HD has started acting a bit flaky.  Rather than try to fix it, I think it makes more sense to replace it.  I think the 8th gen units should be out soon, does anyone know when this will be?  Thanks!


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Soon i suspect, in time for xmas presents, the 7th gen are starting to be heacily discounted


----------



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

MrBill said:


> My Fire 8" HD has started acting a bit flaky. Rather than try to fix it, I think it makes more sense to replace it. I think the 8th gen units should be out soon, does anyone know when this will be? Thanks!


I JUST got my Kindle Fire 8. Alfter all the years of using an ipad, the kindle that looks trom out of space. I have a 10 ipad pro, but sevferly dislocated my elbow the ipad hurts my arm. AnySUGGESTIONS?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got a new iPad mini, and enjoy it better than any of the Kindles.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jkingrph said:


> I just got a new iPad mini, and enjoy it better than any of the Kindles.


Well, I like my _kindles_ better than a tablet for reading,  but my Samsung tablet is definitely superior to any of the several Fires I've had. If you've used Fires and want to switch, another android tablet is going to be more familiar, and you won't have to re-purchase any apps as almost anything in the Amazon store works with any android device. If you've used android and want to check out a Fire, you won't find it completely different, but there are some quirks. If you're an apple person, you're going to find a Fire very different to any iThing.

I think it's all a matter of personal preference, though.


----------



## l_d_allan (Oct 2, 2019)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it's all a matter of personal preference, though.


And your budget? This newbie finds Fire devices to be an incredibly better value than Apple alternatives.

But ... YWMV (your wallet may vary)


----------

